# Worlds Fastest Browser MxNitro



## Gizmo (5/3/15)

Maxthon Nitro is the worlds fastest browser.

Been testing it for 2 days now and I must asy its remarkable.


- Installs and starts 3x faster than the fastest Windows PC browser — Chrome v.37
- Loads web pages 30% faster than Chrome v.37
- Noticeably speeds up web browsing on any Windows PC made before 2014
- Has a clutter-free, intuitive look and feel designed expressly to make new users feel comfortable on first use
Guy check it out if speed is what you after.

http://usa.maxthon.com/nitro/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (5/3/15)

Downloading the Linux 64-bit version now, I'll see if its speedier on Linux as well - thanks @Gizmo.


----------



## johan (5/3/15)

This is truly the nippiest browser I've used on Linux, but also the most cpu-juice hungry browser as well.


----------



## Alex (7/3/15)

But if it doesn't use extensions then it's pointless being fast, I hate being bombarded with ads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

